# Morgana Cryptoria



## Cerydwen (Jul 3, 2011)

I couldn't see a thread here for Morgana Cryptoria, so I thought I'd start one!

  	The colours of the lipsticks are fabulous, and the lovely lady who owns the company and makes all her own products, has just introduced a wide range of lip balms in colours to delight those of us who love alternative makeup. I've ordered 5 colours (UK customs charges prevent me making larger orders!), and I'm really excited to see what they're like.

  	Do any of you have any Morgana Cryptoria products? What do you think of them?

http://www.morganacryptoria.com/


----------



## katred (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd found this web site and was thinking of ordering some lipsticks. I love all the swatches I've seen of them and I've desperately been searching for a place that has some offbeat, nuanced colours.


----------



## Selenite (Jul 6, 2011)

I have about eight of the lipsticks and am pretty happy with them.  The texture isn't thick and the pigmentation isn't stingy.  However, a couple of the bullets broke.  The new lip balms look stunning,  I've wanted to try Cauldron but missed it in lipstick form.  I'm glad to see it come back as a balm.

  	  I also have some of the loose eyeshadows and am very happy with them.


----------



## katred (Jul 18, 2011)

Just placed my first order with them. Two lipsticks and a balm.


----------



## Cerydwen (Jul 20, 2011)

My order was despatched yesterday - I don't know how long it will take to arrive from the US, but I hope it will be here soon - the colours look so beautiful. I'm also waiting for the metallic grape lipstick to come online - I'm planning to order it, along with Absinthe.


----------



## Cerydwen (Aug 1, 2011)

My lip balms arrived today and they are gorgeous!!!! I was wearing one, Vampire's Vineyard, and asked my daughter what she thought about my lip balm. Her response; "That's a lip balm?!!" They are so smooth, moisturising and pigmented. They also stay on well and I've had no problems with feathering. If you're into bold colours I'd suggest you take a look at these. I'll definitely be ordering more products from Morganacryptoria!


----------



## katred (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link! I'm a little concerned that I'll find these drying, but I think that the uniqueness of the colours will (hopefully) make up for it. My order got dispatched late last week, so hopefully Canada Post doesn't manage to lose it...


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 7, 2011)

oh wow! i hadn't heard of this brand before but the products look fab and great prices too! i shall have to make a list and the place a small order when i have some spare cash


----------



## katred (Aug 8, 2011)

I got my order today! Stunning, stunning colours and my first impressions of the formula are very positive. Both the balm and the lipsticks feel like having _nothing_ on my lips. Although the texture isn't super-creamy or anything, the lipsticks are certainly not drying.

  	I also couldn't believe the wonderful colour payoff on the balm and I love the fact that the colour on the lipsticks builds up very nicely and evenly. It can be quite understated or have a lot of impact and it _still_ doesn't feel like you've got a lot of lipstick on! I'll post pictures in the near future, but I'm definitely going back for more.


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh wow...they have some interesting stuff on the site. The goth/industrial girl in me wants to order...


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 9, 2011)

I def need some of those lipsticks.


----------



## katred (Aug 9, 2011)

Here's what I hauled. Even if you're not into the more "out-there" colours, the formula is nice enough that it's worth a purchase of one of the other, more basic shades.





  	Spellcaster Lip Balm





  	Plumeria lipstick: The shift/ duochrome effect on these is extremely difficult to capture with a camera!





  	Gargoyle's Glance lipstick- This one is an amazing gunmetal grey with pink/ purple shimmer all the way through it.

  	Each of these swatches is taken in natural light and the product is layered on my lips, so the shades could be worn lighter.


----------



## katred (Sep 21, 2011)

Finally got a proper review up of these on my blog.

  	Super-impressed overall and am definitely going back for more. I can't wait to try out the new glosses!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm considering buying from Morgana Cryptoria for the first time. The shades all look amazing. I know the website is closed due to her adding new items, so once the site is up. I am going to place a small order. I have been hearing great things about her stuff. Fingers crossed I will love them as well.


----------



## katred (Aug 7, 2012)

OctoberViolet said:


> I'm considering buying from Morgana Cryptoria for the first time. The shades all look amazing. I know the website is closed due to her adding new items, so once the site is up. I am going to place a small order. I have been hearing great things about her stuff. Fingers crossed I will love them as well.


  	I definitely recommend it. Her shipping is not as fast as a big company, but she's very conscientious about giving accurate ship dates and times and her product is really remarkable. Extremely lightweight and the shades are completely original.


----------



## mac_aiken (Aug 7, 2012)

I love her colors but her turnaround/ship times drive me crazy. I haven't received an order in less than 21 business days yet. Even Fyrinae is better shipping time than that.


----------

